# Chemicals & Sperm



## jase (Oct 30, 2003)

i have worked with chemicals for nearly 8 years now and i was wondering what effect these may have on sperm quality? if there is an effect, is it reversible if i remove myself form the toxins? thanks


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

jase said:


> i have worked with chemicals for nearly 8 years now and i was wondering what effect these may have on sperm quality? if there is an effect, is it reversible if i remove myself form the toxins? thanks


I need to know which chemicals and waht precuations were taken to avoid ingestion

Regards,

Peter


----------



## jase (Oct 30, 2003)

sorry ive taken so long to get back
i work in a laboratory so the exposure is small quantities (10g - 1Kg) most of the chemicals are isocyanates, amines (v.low volatility ones) and occasional phthalate exposure. we have half decent extraction
i know phthtalates have caused fertilty issues in rats etc but this is inhalation and very small amounts as the volatility of these things is so low. Any thoughts

Thanks


----------

